# Noetic Effects of Sin



## sastark (May 5, 2009)

Can anyone recommend sources for information regarding the noetic effects of sin? Systematic theologies, books on epistemology, works on total depravity, etc? A friend of mine is looking for resources for a paper he is writing.

Thanks, all!


----------



## sastark (May 7, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## chbrooking (May 7, 2009)

Give me a few minutes.

-----Added 5/7/2009 at 11:30:37 EST-----

The beginning of Van Til's Common Grace and the Gospel is a good place to start. It's so much a part of Van Til's contribution, that just about any of his works will give you good material. I'm thinking particularly of In Defense of the Faith and Introduction to Systematic Theology, but there are many others. 

In terms of biblical references, consider Rom 1:28; 8:5-7; 2Co 4:3-4; Phil 3:19; Col 1:21; Isa 6:9-10 and the uses of it in the NT; 1Co 2, esp. vv 12, 14.

Another place to look is where the nature of man is discussed (bipartite vs. tripartite), as this is often a place where the issue comes up.

That's all I can think of for now. If I come up with more, I'll post a follow-up. Hope it was helpful.


----------



## DTK (May 7, 2009)

In addition to Pastor Brooking's reference to Van Til, see Berkhof, in his _Introduction to Systematic Theology_, who makes a passing reference to this on p. 133, as does Reymond in his _A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith_, pp. 452-453.

See also Douglas Kelly's discussion, _Systematic Theology_, Vol. 1, pp. 155-158, 164-165, 231, 236, 254-255.

I'm sure there are others as well.

DTK


----------



## chbrooking (May 7, 2009)

Also, Bavinck Vol. 3, Chapter 2.


----------



## sastark (May 7, 2009)

Thank you, Pastors! I will pass this info on to my friend when I see him tonight.


----------



## Jon Peters (May 7, 2009)

I'll send you my autobiography.


----------



## tgoerz (May 7, 2009)

A Google search is very interesting.

Including this fascinating paper: How Sin Affects Scholarship, an essay examining the views of Abraham Kuyper and Emil Brunner as a prelude to proposing his own model, which argues that both individual and corporate sin influence our thinking in complicated and often unpredictable ways.

Here's the link:

How Sin Affects Scholarship


----------



## sastark (May 7, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> I'll send you my autobiography.



HAHAHAAHA!!

Thanks, Jon. I needed a laugh.


----------



## chbrooking (May 7, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> I'll send you my autobiography.


----------

